# Anyone on MySpace?



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 24, 2006)

Looking for some friends to add to my meager page.

Jon
________
Cbr250


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2006)

I am.


----------



## bwester (Oct 25, 2006)

Me too.
[email protected]


----------



## nyorchids (Oct 25, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/stannikki


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 25, 2006)

My youngest son has a myspace, if you don't mind a 14 year old......Take care, Eric


----------

